# Cant Somebody Help Me?



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

I am in desperate need of a computer fix. For about a year now my computer has been constantly hanging during ie or even in windows. There is no specific time or place. I have tried to post a hijackthis log but I cant seem to change the .log to any other extention in order to post it on this site. Help me please. 
HP pavilion 8655/8750, 256mb, onboard sound and video card(oem) windows 98se, new motherboard, all updated drivers, 92%-95% system resources at all times. Only explorer system- tray, and mcAfee virus scan are running in the background. What gives. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You open the log file in Notepad and copy & paste the contents into the forums.


----------



## kobbe (Nov 15, 2003)

did you load windows in safe mode and does it hangs in safe mode after a time?
Have you tried switching (or reducing) the ram memory?
Did a full system scan?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> mcAfee virus scan are running in the background.


 Well my experience with McAfee would lead me there as a possibility. Is there any reason you left it running in the background when not connected to the internet? It might be as simple as that and you can test it without risking any virus infiltration.

I'f I read you right you had this problem and during the year you've replaced major componets such as the MOBO, updated all drivers and scanned for viruses. (I assume this since you have McAfee)

I would suggest you start with simple possiblities first. Download and run AdAware build 181 and quarintine or delete all the spyware and malware it finds. Then test the system.

http://www.lavasoftusa.net/

That's a good idea no matter what but let me ask you this, do you do any maintenace on the system. Scandisk the drive(s) / Defrag the drive(s)?


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Those sound like great ideas. As far as the scan disks and defrags I normally have to do those two to three times daily just to keep the internet time above 5 min before freeze up. I have tried switching the memory and running them individually but to no avail. I will try the closing of mcafee and the safe mode idea. Thanks for your reply. Ill get back shortly.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

It would help to know whether this is simply a severe system slow-down or a complete freeze.

Does the mouse still move at all?

If not, try pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del. Does a task box pop up? You may have to wait up to 30 seconds. And, you may have to even try it a couple of times.

If the mouse doesn't move at all and you get no task box at all, you may have a bad system clock (bad main board). The system clock is the timer that synchronizes communication between all things that communicate with the board.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

ALRIGHT WE ARE ACTUALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE. I get absolutely no mouse movement control alt del does nothing 100% lockup. The only thing I can do is to manually shut down the computer resulting in an initial scandisk at next startup. There is never any error messages or hinting towards the freeze just BAM!


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 10:16:43 PM, on 11/19/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Unable to get Internet Explorer version!

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IPU.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\PHOTOSMART\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.search-1.net/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://martfinder.com/dpindex.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.psn.cn/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.search-1.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/ext/hp/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.psn.cn/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://search.psn.cn/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://search.psn.cn/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.psn.cn/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchAssistant = http://www.search-1.net/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,CustomizeSearch = http://www.search-1.net/search.html
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {23BC1CCF-4BE7-497F-B154-6ADA68425FBB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFB1} - C:\WINDOWS\MSDDDB.DLL__SpybotSDDisabled (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {024DE5EB-3649-445E-8D57-C09A9A33D479} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsecomrEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSEcomR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE /SHOWWARNING
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Ad-aware] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\LAVASOFT\AD-AWARE 6\AD-AWARE.EXE" "+b1"
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {f760cb9e-c60f-4a89-890e-fae8b849493e} - 
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {666DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521958} - http://69.56.176.227/webplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {532217E3-860C-4EEE-8BBD-3F342DCD9AE9} (InPop.InControl) - http://adlogix.com/pop/InPop.CAB

StartupList report, 11/19/03, 10:16:52 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Unable to get Internet Explorer version!
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IPU.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\PHOTOSMART\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
*No files*

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

VsecomrEXE = C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSEcomR.EXE
VsStatEXE = C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE /SHOWWARNING

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Ad-aware = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\LAVASOFT\AD-AWARE 6\AD-AWARE.EXE" "+b1"

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTA.EXE "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[SetupcPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection SetupcPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\setupc.inf

[AppletsPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection AppletsPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\applets.inf

[FontsPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection FontsPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\fonts.inf

[PerUser_ICW_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_ICW_Inis 0 c:\windows\INF\icw97.inf

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4395}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx c:\windows\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.inf,Shell.UserStub,,36

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

[{CA0A4247-44BE-11d1-A005-00805F8ABE06}] *
StubPath = RunDLL setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PowerCfg.user 0 powercfg.inf

[PerUser_Msinfo] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Msinfo 64 c:\windows\INF\msinfo.inf

[PerUser_Msinfo2] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Msinfo2 64 c:\windows\INF\msinfo.inf

[MotownMmsysPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownMmsysPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\motown.inf

[MotownAvivideoPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownAvivideoPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\motown.inf

[MotownMPlayPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownMPlayPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mplay98.inf

[PerUser_Base] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Base 64 c:\windows\INF\msmail.inf

[ShellPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection ShellPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\shell.inf

[Shell2PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Shell2PerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\shell2.inf

[PerUser_winbase_Links] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_winbase_Links 64 c:\windows\INF\subase.inf

[PerUser_winapps_Links] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_winapps_Links 64 c:\windows\INF\subase.inf

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[TapiPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection TapiPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\tapi.inf

[{73fa19d0-2d75-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection c:\windows\INF\webfdr16.inf,PerUserStub.Install,1

[PerUserOldLinks] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUserOldLinks 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[MmoptRegisterPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptRegisterPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[OlsPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[OlsMsnPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsMsnPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[PerUser_Paint_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Paint_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\applets.inf

[PerUser_Calc_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Calc_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\applets.inf

[PerUser_dxxspace_Links] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_dxxspace_Links 64 c:\windows\INF\applets1.inf

[PerUser_MSBackup_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_MSBackup_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\applets1.inf

[PerUser_CVT_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_CVT_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\applets1.inf

[PerUser_Enable_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Enable_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\enable.inf

[MotownRecPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MotownRecPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\motown.inf

[PerUser_Vol] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Vol 64 c:\windows\INF\motown.inf

[PerUser_MSWordPad_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_MSWordPad_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\wordpad.inf

[PerUser_RNA_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_RNA_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\rna.inf

[PerUser_Wingames_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Wingames_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Sysmon_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Sysmon_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Sysmeter_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Sysmeter_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_netwatch_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_netwatch_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_CharMap_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_CharMap_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Onlinelnks_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Onlinelnks_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_Dialer_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_Dialer_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\appletpp.inf

[PerUser_ClipBrd_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_ClipBrd_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\clip.inf

[MmoptMusicaPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptMusicaPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[MmoptJunglePerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptJunglePerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[MmoptRobotzPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptRobotzPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[MmoptUtopiaPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection MmoptUtopiaPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[PerUser_CDPlayer_Inis] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection PerUser_CDPlayer_Inis 64 c:\windows\INF\mmopt.inf

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection c:\windows\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.W95

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

[OlsAolPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsAolPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[OlsAttPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsAttPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[OlsCompuservePerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsCompuservePerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[OlsProdigyPerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection OlsProdigyPerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\ols.inf

[Shell3PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Shell3PerUser 64 c:\windows\INF\shell3.inf

[Theme_Windows_PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Themes_Windows_PerUser 0 c:\windows\INF\themes.inf

[Theme_MoreWindows_PerUser] *
StubPath = rundll.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM\setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection Themes_MoreWindows_PerUser 0 c:\windows\INF\themes.inf

[{44BBA851-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exeadvpack.dll

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[Chl99] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\chl99.inf,InstallUser

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp.inf,PerUserStub

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:
(Created 19/11/2003, 20:45:40)

[Rename]
NUL=c:\windows\system\stcloader.exe
NUL=c:\windows\system\2ndsrch.dll
NUL=c:\program files\stc\slmss.exe
NUL=c:\program files\stc\stc.exe
NUL=c:\windows\vurls.bin
NUL=c:\windows\vs.bin
NUL=c:\windows\urls.bin
NUL=c:\windows\mwsvm.ocx
NUL=c:\windows\mwsvm.dat
NUL=c:\windows\mwsvm.bin
NUL=c:\windows\ieasst.dll
NUL=c:\program files\clearsearch\loader.exe
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\gary [email protected]rtising[2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\gary [email protected][1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\gary [email protected]ox[1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\gary [email protected]tracker[1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\gary [email protected][1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\mwsvm.exe
NUL=c:\program files\common files\slmss\slmss.exe
NUL=c:\program files\stc\clrschp038.exe
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\~SMSETUP.EXE
NUL=c:\program files\trek blue\spyware nuker
NUL=c:\program files\installshield installation information\{76c7d7ba-76ac-4192-a0b2-b6fb5d18c9b4}\setup.inx
NUL=c:\program files\installshield installation information\{76c7d7ba-76ac-4192-a0b2-b6fb5d18c9b4}\setup.ini
NUL=c:\program files\installshield installation information\{76c7d7ba-76ac-4192-a0b2-b6fb5d18c9b4}\setup.exe
NUL=c:\program files\installshield installation information\{76c7d7ba-76ac-4192-a0b2-b6fb5d18c9b4}\data1.cab
NUL=c:\program files\installshield installation information\{76c7d7ba-76ac-4192-a0b2-b6fb5d18c9b4}\data1.hdr
NUL=c:\program files\installshield installation information\{76c7d7ba-76ac-4192-a0b2-b6fb5d18c9b4}\layout.bin
NUL=c:\program files\installshield installation information\{76c7d7ba-76ac-4192-a0b2-b6fb5d18c9b4}\setup.ilg
NUL=c:\windows\system\stcloader.exe
NUL=c:\windows\system\unkeyw.exe
NUL=c:\windows\system\expup.exe
NUL=c:\windows\downloaded program files\istactivex.dll
NUL=c:\program files\istbar\xml_istbar.php
NUL=c:\program files\istbar\istbar.dll
NUL=c:\program files\180solutions\fiz1
NUL=c:\program files\180solutions\ncmyb.dll
NUL=c:\program files\180solutions\fleok
NUL=c:\program files\180solutions\kyf.dat
NUL=c:\program files\180solutions\msbb.exe
NUL=c:\windows\gatorhdplugin.log
NUL=c:\windows\gatoruninstaller_cme_u.log
NUL=c:\windows\downloaded program files\hdplugin1015.inf
NUL=c:\windows\downloaded program files\hdplugin1015.dll
NUL=c:\windows\system\2ndsrch.dll
NUL=c:\program files\stc\slmss.exe
NUL=c:\program files\stc\clrschp038.exe
NUL=c:\program files\stc\stc.exe
NUL=c:\windows\wupdt.exe
NUL=c:\program files\clearsearch\csbi.dll
NUL=c:\program files\clearsearch\csss.dll
NUL=c:\program files\clearsearch\csie.dll
NUL=c:\program files\clearsearch\loader.exe
NUL=c:\windows\uptodate.exe
NUL=c:\windows\vurls.bin
NUL=c:\windows\vs.bin
NUL=c:\windows\urls.bin
NUL=c:\windows\mwsvm.ocx
NUL=c:\windows\mwsvm.exe
NUL=c:\windows\mwsvm.dat
NUL=c:\windows\mwsvm.bin
NUL=c:\windows\ieasst.dll
NUL=c:\program files\common files\slmss\slmss.exe
NUL=c:\windows\system\svchost.old
NUL=c:\windows\system\svchost.dat
NUL=c:\windows\system\q78kdov0.dll
NUL=c:\windows\system\expext.dll
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\gary [email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\gary [email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\gary [email protected][2].txt
NUL=c:\windows\cookies\gary [email protected][1].txt
NUL=c:\windows\system\dreplace.dll
NUL=c:\windows\system\mscrepl40.dll
NUL=c:\windows\system\svcpack.exe
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\_iu14D2N.tmp
NUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 19/11/2003, 1:37:20)

[rename]
NULL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\QDOW.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1\SCAN.EXE C:\
IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE
echo off
REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT
path C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
REM SetPower.exe will initialize the USB Keyboard.
c:\windows\system\setpower.exe
rem - By Windows Setup - mscdex.exe /d:IDECD000 /L:M 
SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\ROXIOS~1\DLLSHA~1
SET PS5ROOT=c:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\PhotoSuite\

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT
[common]
dos=high,umb
buffers=40
device=c:\windows\himem.sys /testmemff
rem TShoot: DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS
rem The below DOS CD ROM driver is not required to run Windows 98.
DEVICE=c:\cdrom\OakCdRom.SYS /D:IDECD000
DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\DRVSPACE.SYS /MOVE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

*File not found*

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

echo off
REM To make a DOS Boot Diskette, see the file C:\DosBoot\DosBoot.txt.
set path=c:\windows\command
mscdex.exe /d:IDECD000 /L:M 
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\windows\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\windows\TEMP
call c:\dosboot\mousie.bat
c:\windows\smartdrv /q
c:
cd \windows
REM to enable ZIP support in DOS:
REM 1) cd C:\IOMEGA
REM 2) run IOMEGA.EXE
REM 3) then uncomment the following line
REM C:\IOMEGA\GUEST.EXE
REM for DOS Networking including most networked games,
REM read the file IPX.BAT and then uncomment the following
REM CALL C:\DOSBOOT\IPX.BAT

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - (no file) - {23BC1CCF-4BE7-497F-B154-6ADA68425FBB}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\MSDDDB.DLL__SpybotSDDisabled (file missing) - {1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFB1}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PHELPER.DLL - {024DE5EB-3649-445E-8D57-C09A9A33D479}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Microsoft XML Parser for Java]
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Microsoft XML Parser for Java.osd

[DirectAnimation Java Classes]
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\DirectAnimation Java Classes.osd

[Internet Explorer Classes for Java]
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Internet Explorer Classes for Java.osd

[{f760cb9e-c60f-4a89-890e-fae8b849493e}]

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[{666DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521958}]
CODEBASE = http://69.56.176.227/webplugin.cab

[InPop.InControl]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INPOP.OCX
CODEBASE = http://adlogix.com/pop/InPop.CAB

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: c:\windows\SYSTEM\rnr20.dll
Protocol #1: c:\windows\SYSTEM\mswsosp.dll
Protocol #2: c:\windows\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #3: c:\windows\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #4: c:\windows\SYSTEM\msafd.dll
Protocol #5: c:\windows\SYSTEM\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: c:\windows\SYSTEM\rsvpsp.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Win9x VxD services:

VNETSUP: vnetsup.vxd
NDIS: ndis.vxd,ndis2sup.vxd
JAVASUP: JAVASUP.VXD
CONFIGMG: *CONFIGMG
NTKern: *NTKERN
VWIN32: *VWIN32
VFBACKUP: *VFBACKUP
VCOMM: *VCOMM
COMBUFF: *COMBUFF
IFSMGR: *IFSMGR
IOS: *IOS
MTRR: *mtrr
SPOOLER: *SPOOLER
UDF: *UDF
VFAT: *VFAT
VCACHE: *VCACHE
VCOND: *VCOND
VCDFSD: *VCDFSD
VXDLDR: *VXDLDR
VDEF: *VDEF
VPICD: *VPICD
VTD: *VTD
REBOOT: *REBOOT
VDMAD: *VDMAD
VSD: *VSD
V86MMGR: *V86MMGR
PAGESWAP: *PAGESWAP
DOSMGR: *DOSMGR
VMPOLL: *VMPOLL
SHELL: *SHELL
PARITY: *PARITY
BIOSXLAT: *BIOSXLAT
VMCPD: *VMCPD
VTDAPI: *VTDAPI
PERF: *PERF
VRTWD: c:\windows\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
VFIXD: c:\windows\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
VNETBIOS: vnetbios.vxd
ASPIENUM: ASPIENUM.VXD
VREDIR: vredir.vxd
DFS: dfs.vxd

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 26,451 bytes
Report generated in 0.175 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

wow its never been this bad. even when I did a clean install of win98se I still had the freezing problem the same as I do now. No better but no worse. System clock? bios? mobo is new. every driver is updated. HElp me out. Thanks alot for your time. I sure hope you can decipher all of the crap above. Looks like a bunch of crap to me. I just ran a spyware program and got rid of 47 different parasites.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Someone who understands this should come along! Hopefully they will tell you what to get rid of!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> even when I did a clean install of win98se I still had the freezing problem the same as I do now


 When you say a clean install, do you mean an overwrite or did you fdisk and format and install Win98?

I ask because looking at that doesn't look clean at all. Was it a long time ago or recently that you installed?


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

ok I just did another clean istall because somehow I came up with some viruses by clicking on a link provided by another senior member that i thought I could trust. But here I am again freezing up and now I have very terrible graphics. Only 16 colors. I am unable to install alot of programs because of this setting. Last time I did a clean install of windows I put in my hp recovery disk to fix this problem. I would rather not do this because Some of those programs (mcafee) caused problems that I would rather not deal with. Do I need to purchase a better video card. I have been looking at a g force 4 lately. Would this give me more color settings.? Thanks for your time. [email protected].


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

42gary I only see the Lavasoft link offered to you and I went there to check it out and had no problems.
Was the link you referred to in another thread?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> ok I just did another clean istall


 42gary. If the link is the one I provided it did not give you a virus. You still haven't answered my question. Did you just do an overwrite or did you fdisk, format and install Windows?

The answer is important. If all your doing is overwriting then you're not fixing anything and the more you do it the more screwed up your machine is going to get.

A clean install means starting from scratch. Erasing all data on your drive with the format, partitioning it and then installing an OS.


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

help me. do I need a video card. And after the clean install It has not frozed up at all. I think the problem was the mcafee virus program that came with the computer. I am thinking about getting the g force 4 5600 256mb. Is this a good one .


----------



## 42gary (Nov 9, 2003)

ok it just froze up again while I was on ebay. I was just scrolling down the page when all the sudden nothing worked. what the hell is going on here?


----------



## sapphire753 (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey 42Gary,try posting your problem in the security section in the forum,they are excellent in helping with parasites,helped me get rid of my problems....good luck


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

* 42gary *, you have a browser hijack file running. It is at C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IPU.EXE. Boot to safe mode and delete it or do it in dos if you want/need to.

If you get any resultant error on reboot, notice what is calling for this file and migrate to that location and delete. It will still boot with that error so not to worry.

Regards.
ps. Post in Security for quicker service next time. I just stumbled in accidentally.


----------



## stellahughes (Dec 30, 2003)

I just wanted to let you know that I have the exact same computer as you with similar configurations. I also have the same hang/lag as you do. I figured out a long time ago that my clock was bad (bad motherboard). It was that way when I bought it and I didn't feel like giving it back. As a matter of fact, my system is so bad that when I check my virtual memory, I get a negative! It doesn't stress me out that much because I handle it properly. I just know that at some point within a period of time, sometimes an hour, sometimes a day or two, my systems going down. No biggie, just reboot. The stress is self caused.

Here's some suggestions:

1) Don't keep a large virus scan in your background. This will be the first thing to hang your system! McAfee is a huge resource hog! You don't need to keep a virus scan constantly running, just boot it up in the morning or whenever you turn your system on.

2) Sounds like you do a lot of internet browsing. Make sure that you delete your cookies and temporary internet files daily. Update your internet options to do this automatically.

3) The more things you have running at once, the quicker your system is going down... just remember that when you have a lot of large programs running.

4) Defrag occasionally. I used to do it daily, now I do it maybe weekly, sometimes monthly. It doesn't cause me that many problems. When I recognize my system is getting slow, I do a defrag.

5) Do a periodic major overhaul, defrag, disc clean-up, and use a uninstaller program to clean up my registry keys (*don't do this if you don't know what you're doing... ask someone before you delete anything. Some uninstallers protect important registry "hot keys", other do not!)

6) I've completely wiped my system clean then reinstalled all the software, it didn't help the problem. With the bad clock, you just gotta deal with it.

Good luck...


----------



## vashonite (Nov 3, 2003)

How do you determine if your "clock is going bad"? Is there a specific test?


----------



## stellahughes (Dec 30, 2003)

I knew my system was not okay, first because of the negative virtual memory issue, but it always lagged. I had a feeling there was something seriously wrong but didn't deal with it. The issue came to light last year when I was doing a benchmark on my system, to see how fast the processor really was, and that's when I got an error message about my motherboard. It didn't specifically tell me, "hey, your motherboard is bad" but the benchmark couldn't get any reading on it... rather locked up while testing it with one benchmark program, then another said there was a problem with it and couldn't get a reading. I started searching the internet with the system my computer possesses and that's when I found the clock issue. I brought it in to CompUSA to have more memory installed and they confirmed the problem. They could have put in a new motherboard, it was fairly cheap, if I remember, but why? My system still works fine with the problem, even though it locks up.

It's still lightning fast and does everything I need it to do. It's around 4 years old now, the problem is always there, but I just don't let it bother me, like I said in my last post. I'm bad, though, and don't back up my system and almost lost everything last year, although not related to the clock issue. My suggestion is to do back-ups on CD's periodically, at least once a month, just in case it goes down forever!

Go to pcpitstop.com to do a benchmark on your system. It will let you know about any glaring issues and may bring up a clock problem if it's there.

Let me know what you come up with.

Stella


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if you are having problems with the clock replace the cmos battery you don't know how long the m/b was sitting there before you purchased it.
make a note of your bios settings before replacing the battery because you will have to reconfigure it afterwards


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Backing up to CD's is fine.......sorta. There are several things to remember tho:

1. You can not copy an open file/program (one which is in use) and since the core files that makes Windows run are almost all in use, you can't back them up. What you get is maybe 85% of the windows files. Best way is to make sure you have the original Windows CD and it's Product Key.

2. When you restore (copy) a file from a CD it is copied back as a Read Only file. While this is not a big thing IF you know it up front and make the changes, after spending 45 minutes editing a spreadsheet or Word doc, of some other file and when you go to save it is NOT the time to find that you can't save it because it's Read Only!!! (There are obviously ways around that too if you don't panic and close the file and lose your changes.)

I would suggest that you look into a drive imaging program like Norton Ghost for good sure fire back-ups. The caveat is that you need a second HD or at the very least a CD burner. (Second drive preferred)

If you a restore the old way, you format the HD.
You find your Windows install or upgrade CD and Product key.
You install windows.
You look for all your other programs...where did those CD's go?
You install all those programs. What? I've got to go back and tweak them the way I wanted them? Oh well.
Where are those 27 other programs? Oh, I downloaded them from the net. What was that URL?
And so it goes....

Total time? 40+ hours 
Total frustration? You tell me.

Ghost method
Restore Operating system
Restore Programs
Restore Data files
Restore all net downloads

Total time until you are back up and running? Less than 3 hours.
Total frustration? 

Once you have tried Ghost or any other disk imaging program, you will become a total convert and the whole idea of backups will be much less painful.

Of course to fully appreciate Ghost you pretty much have to have a HD crash, and I wouldn't wish that on anyone.

Link to one of the best, and very detailed, Ghost tutorials I have seen.
http://ghost.radified.com/

Hope this has been food for thought.


----------

